# Vancouverites - Rob Bustos/Vancouver Guitar Finishing?



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

Asking if anyone knows the latest about Rob? He used to make guitars under the Paragon brand and now runs a guitar finishing ship in North Vancouver, and back in May I sent in one of my guitars. Since June I've scantily heard from him, except one time where he said he was getting treatment... concerns about my guitar's whereabouts aside, I hope the worst hasn't happened to him. Anyone in the local guitar community heard about his health?


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

Welp, I'm bumping this thread because I've made a lot of calls to other guitar stores and builders in the area and came out none the wiser about Rob's or his shop's status. I'm moving out of town sooner than later so I have to retrieve my guitar before then.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Did you try to track down his business partner John Regehr?

I’m not sure if you are aware of Rob’s history with Paragon Guitars, but last I heard he had disappeared leaving customers who had paid deposits without a guitar. This was a long time ago and I don’t know if it was ever resolved. Seems like the guy has issues.

http://www.larriveeforum.com/smf/index.php?topic=43038.0


----------



## Andling (Nov 3, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Asking if anyone knows the latest about Rob? He used to make guitars under the Paragon brand and now runs a guitar finishing ship in North Vancouver, and back in May I sent in one of my guitars. Since June I've scantily heard from him, except one time where he said he was getting treatment... concerns about my guitar's whereabouts aside, I hope the worst hasn't happened to him. Anyone in the local guitar community heard about his health?


I'm having the same issue. He's had my Taylor since June. I stopped by a month or so ago at the workshop. My guitar was there, with a bunch of others waiting for work and Rob and John were working. Rob apologized that he misses emails but said he had stage 4 cancer and was going in for an operation. I've tried for the past 2 weeks to contact them including going to the workshop but to no avail.
I can't find phone numbers for either Rob or John.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I know it's not a lot of help at this stage, but whenever someone has the courtesy to share any serious health issues with me - despite any sympathies - it's time to pull out and take the hit on any deposits. Been there, done that.


----------



## Andling (Nov 3, 2021)

FatStrat2 said:


> I know it's not a lot of help at this stage, but whenever someone has the courtesy to share any serious health issues with me - despite any sympathies - it's time to pull out and take the hit on any deposits. Been there, done that.


I was planning to take my guitar back, but, coincidentally Rob just replied on Facebook messenger and said he will finish it tomorrow - if he feels well enough. So we will see.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Andling said:


> I was planning to take my guitar back, but, coincidentally Rob just replied on Facebook messenger and said he will finish it tomorrow - if he feels well enough. So we will see.


I’d say pick it up tomorrow, done or not.


----------



## Andling (Nov 3, 2021)

He finished it this evening and the photos look really good. - it took five months but it looks like a happy ending. In mitigation he has been having a really hard time with his illness.


----------



## Andling (Nov 3, 2021)

Picked my guitar up - looks better than I'd hoped for. Rob seems well and is now cracking on at 1 -2 guitars a day. Facebook imessenger is the best way to reach him..https://www.facebook.com/guitarfinishing


----------



## Hendo (Jun 19, 2021)

I hope he is doing well. He refinished a strat for me probably 4 years ago. Knocked it out the park, was very professional and had a quick turn around time, I was kinda surprised to see this thread.


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

He likewise reached out to me and gave me an ETA. He's going through rough times so I didn't mind being very patient, my main concern was his health (thankfully doing better apparently) and need to reclaim the guitar if I ended up moving. Seems like this thread is no longer needed.


----------



## Josef bass player (Nov 23, 2021)

Wucan said:


> Asking if anyone knows the latest about Rob? He used to make guitars under the Paragon brand and now runs a guitar finishing ship in North Vancouver, and back in May I sent in one of my guitars. Since June I've scantily heard from him, except one time where he said he was getting treatment... concerns about my guitar's whereabouts aside, I hope the worst hasn't happened to him. Anyone in the local guitar community heard about his health?


I am having the same issue, I send him my Kubicki bass for a refinish. I paid the invoice he sent me form Paragon Guitars". Rob answered some of my emails time ago but now he is not answering. I emailed him , I called him, I texted him and I send him but he hasn't replied. 
I sent him my Kubicki bass because "Vancouver Guitar Finishing" was recommended to me by the guys from the twelfth fret.
Rob is the one that responded to provide a quota and the once that took my payment. My bass in unique bass and I am freaking out.
Please advice if anyone has any news about him
Thank you


----------



## Andling (Nov 3, 2021)

Josef bass player said:


> I am having the same issue, I send him my Kubicki bass for a refinish. I paid the invoice he sent me form Paragon Guitars". Rob answered some of my emails time ago but now he is not answering. I emailed him , I called him, I texted him and I send him but he hasn't replied.
> I sent him my Kubicki bass because "Vancouver Guitar Finishing" was recommended to me by the guys from the twelfth fret.
> Rob is the one that responded to provide a quota and the once that took my payment. My bass in unique bass and I am freaking out.
> Please advice if anyone has any news about him
> Thank you


I had some difficulty contacting Rob for quite a while. I eventually did (he's had operations and chemo and family loss) and he finished my guitar - brilliantly!. He said Facebook messenger is the best way to contact him. He seems strong and says he will be cracking on to finish his substantial backlog.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm having some problems also. I sent him a Tele body 3 months ago, in February he said it would be done early March. I tried him on FB today, no reply yet. I paid the full cost for the finish, $600 ( which is alot to myself, sounds like others had paid way more) so hopefully I see results.

I understand the health issues but if that happens, should find someone to manage/administer the business. I live in Alberta, so can't drop by the shop also.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Josef bass player said:


> I am having the same issue, I send him my Kubicki bass for a refinish. I paid the invoice he sent me form Paragon Guitars". Rob answered some of my emails time ago but now he is not answering. I emailed him , I called him, I texted him and I send him but he hasn't replied.
> I sent him my Kubicki bass because "Vancouver Guitar Finishing" was recommended to me by the guys from the twelfth fret.
> Rob is the one that responded to provide a quota and the once that took my payment. My bass in unique bass and I am freaking out.
> Please advice if anyone has any news about him
> Thank you


Did you see the final product back?


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

On my own end, he's been working on my guitar and I've received appropriate pictures. So it'll get there one day.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wucan said:


> On my own end, he's been working on my guitar and I've received appropriate pictures. So it'll get there one day.


Good for you, I have not had any photos, and no responses to emails, facebook messages in about a month. I'm starting to lose patience. If this keeps up I will be filing a claim through Paypal to have my money returned. Will still leave me out almost $400 for the body of the guitar plus the paisley decal I sent him.

I should have sent it to MJT in the US, they are far better with communication and the work is done in a timely manner.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

This seems a rather uncanadian way to do business to me?


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

CHTele_1970 said:


> Good for you, I have not had any photos, and no responses to emails, facebook messages in about a month. I'm starting to lose patience. If this keeps up I will be filing a claim through Paypal to have my money returned. Will still leave me out almost $400 for the body of the guitar plus the paisley decal I sent him.
> 
> I should have sent it to MJT in the US, they are far better with communication and the work is done in a timely manner.


Yeah that's just not acceptable. I'd ask for a firm timeline or else, a refund.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got a message from Rob today, guitar is 50% done, so I was glad to hear.


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

CHTele_1970 said:


> I'm having some problems also. I sent him a Tele body 3 months ago, in February he said it would be done early March. I tried him on FB today, no reply yet. I paid the full cost for the finish, $600 ( which is alot to myself, sounds like others had paid way more) so hopefully I see results.
> 
> I understand the health issues but if that happens, should find someone to manage/administer the business. I live in Alberta, so can't drop by the shop also.


Good Luck with that. I left my strat body with him Last August 2021 and still haven't seen it. I prepaid upfront for the work. I have no idea,how he can honestly promise you early March.


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

CHTele_1970 said:


> Got a message from Rob today, guitar is 50% done, so I was glad to hear.


Lol. Mines been 50% done for 6 months


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

Sneaky said:


> Did you try to track down his business partner John Regehr?
> 
> I’m not sure if you are aware of Rob’s history with Paragon Guitars, but last I heard he had disappeared leaving customers who had paid deposits without a guitar. This was a long time ago and I don’t know if it was ever resolved. Seems like the guy has issues.
> 
> http://www.larriveeforum.com/smf/index.php?topic=43038.0


Sounds like the same pattern continues. He has had my strat for over 7 months for a prepaid 7 week job. I sympathize and understand delays due to health issues but Ive been led to believe numerous times that it was being worked on, nearly done or somethi g went wrong. Somethings not right here.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

dacallander said:


> Sounds like the same pattern continues. He has had my strat for over 7 months for a prepaid 7 week job. I sympathize and understand delays due to health issues but Ive been led to believe numerous times that it was being worked on, nearly done or somethi g went wrong. Somethings not right here.


I seen he posted on IG, a guitar he finished for Woodbine guitars. He messaged on FB a week ago, so hopefully it picks up.


----------



## CadillacBob (8 mo ago)

Hi guys I just wanted to let you know what my experience has been in the last couple of months with VGF and Rob.
I took my acoustic in late March to get it converted from Satin finish to Gloss. Rob said he could do it and said it would be 2 months. I told him that’s too long for me I won’t do it or come back when your not that busy. So anyway he says what timeframe would I feel comfortable with? I sad 4 weeks would be OK. So he told me no problem he would work on it between jobs. I said OK let me know and I will bring it back to get done if your too busy right now. He said no you can leave I will have it done in 4 weeks. Like most of you paid up front and left it. 
Beginning of week 4 I emailed him - silence. Then messaged him on messenger. he answered and said he wanted me to come in and look at it to see if it was OK. Only back was done. I said looks fine he said next week ready. Next week not ready. Said he was busy will be done on May 6. May 5 another message - nothing. May 6 two messages. Finally got back to me said he had Guitars to get done for a show. Hmmm getting frustrated. So he said have to get the clear Pickguard will be done tomorrow. Next day messed up application of Pickguard - next week he will have to get someone to do it for him. Closed Monday so Tuesday message again nothing. Message again and said I will pick up tomorrow see you then. Finally got a reply and said OK tomorrow afternoon. Then ask if I paid. A mix up as I paid up front through my bank. Next day I’m at work said he was leaving @3 pm so left work early. Finally it’s home. Whew. Sorry for the long story but you can see there is a pattern. I was lucky enough I’m close enough to go in to his shop.
I do want to note that Rob did what I expected and he was always nice as was all the guys there. He showed me around the shop and told me he had 80 guitars to do. I believe he has taken on too much and just ends up trying to juggle the work. For most probably they would hope he would just say sorry I can’t do it right now.
Messenger is best way to talk to him and to tell him your coming in to see your job, if that’s possible.

I hope this gives you some insight for those who still have guitars there.
Cheers


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I want to know why so many people are willing to pay up front for a service that also gets your asset, in this case a guitar. That is just crazy. Never in a million years am I giving you collateral against a debt and payment.


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> I want to know why so many people are willing to pay up front for a service that also gets your asset, in this case a guitar. That is just crazy. Never in a million years am I giving you collateral against a debt and payment.


Yup. Just stupid of me. Rob is just such a nice a believable guy. I never expected a guitar finisher would be anything but completely honest and dependable. Ive never paid 100% upfront for anything before delivery But I believed him. Shame on me


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

dacallander said:


> Yup. Just stupid of me. Rob is just such a nice a believable guy. I never expected a guitar finisher would be anything but completely honest and dependable. Ive never paid 100% upfront for anything before delivery But I believed him. Shame on me


I wasn't tryin' to be a dick about it, just to be clear. I just find it insane.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> I wasn't tryin' to be a dick about it, just to be clear. I just find it insane.


A service like he offers, as with most finishers, pay up front, at least 50% is common. They know that if they don't ask for some form of payment, it will sit and there work will be out with no pay.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

CHTele_1970 said:


> A service like he offers, as with most finishers, pay up front, at least 50% is common. They know that if they don't ask for some form of payment, it will sit and there work will be out with no pay.


Hmmm... I need to refinish guitars apparently. I could pad my bank account AND run off with a lot of very nice instruments. I like this plan.... 
Hell I have a hard time getting people to give me a 30% deposit for work to be performed and I leave that work in THEIR house every night. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

CadillacBob said:


> Hi guys I just wanted to let you know what my experience has been in the last couple of months with VGF and Rob.
> I took my acoustic in late March to get it converted from Satin finish to Gloss. Rob said he could do it and said it would be 2 months. I told him that’s too long for me I won’t do it or come back when your not that busy. So anyway he says what timeframe would I feel comfortable with? I sad 4 weeks would be OK. So he told me no problem he would work on it between jobs. I said OK let me know and I will bring it back to get done if your too busy right now. He said no you can leave I will have it done in 4 weeks. Like most of you paid up front and left it.
> Beginning of week 4 I emailed him - silence. Then messaged him on messenger. he answered and said he wanted me to come in and look at it to see if it was OK. Only back was done. I said looks fine he said next week ready. Next week not ready. Said he was busy will be done on May 6. May 5 another message - nothing. May 6 two messages. Finally got back to me said he had Guitars to get done for a show. Hmmm getting frustrated. So he said have to get the clear Pickguard will be done tomorrow. Next day messed up application of Pickguard - next week he will have to get someone to do it for him. Closed Monday so Tuesday message again nothing. Message again and said I will pick up tomorrow see you then. Finally got a reply and said OK tomorrow afternoon. Then ask if I paid. A mix up as I paid up front through my bank. Next day I’m at work said he was leaving @3 pm so left work early. Finally it’s home. Whew. Sorry for the long story but you can see there is a pattern. I was lucky enough I’m close enough to go in to his shop.
> I do want to note that Rob did what I expected and he was always nice as was all the guys there. He showed me around the shop and told me he had 80 guitars to do. I believe he has taken on too much and just ends up trying to juggle the work. For most probably they would hope he would just say sorry I can’t do it right now.
> ...


Thanks for the story. The guitar for the show was for the band Mastodon(who ordered it via Woodbine guitars)


And two months is usually the minimum time line for a finish job, considering the amount of stripping/sanding and curing to be done during finishing work. I have done some small jobs on my own, and it is a respected skill to have(which I have a very basic skill set of) Plus on mine he has to glue a paisley decal on, then refin over that and do a burst.

I sent him a message today again, I'll wait as I know after his illness and the death in Family, he is backed up.


----------



## CadillacBob (8 mo ago)

CHTele_1970 said:


> A service like he offers, as with most finishers, pay up front, at least 50% is common. They know that if they don't ask for some form of payment, it will sit and there work will be out with no pay.


Yes I believe you are correct. They are making sure they get paid for the work they do. I’m sure many pplz have delayed payment or have said they don’t have the cash right away, it’s not like they can sell your guitar for payment if you say you will pay but not right now.


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

I paid 100% and he has my 93 American strat body. I have nothing but broken promises.


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> I wasn't tryin' to be a dick about it, just to be clear. I just find it insane.


Didn't take it as being a dick. And yes it is insane. I trust guitar people. Never expected this


----------



## CadillacBob (8 mo ago)

dacallander said:


> Didn't take it as being a dick. And yes it is insane. I trust guitar people. Never expected this


Question. Is it possible for you to go into see him? I found I got a better response when I told Rob I was coming in. If 7 months I wouldn’t be happy either.


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

Ive told him im coming at the end of May. I want my strat back. With or without Refund. So sad. I was initially very understanding due to his health issues. But at the end of the day it is a business and he needs to find a way to continue while he is away or else return items with refunds. I believed his first 3 excuses but now I realize Im Being led on. Do not do business with this guy. He did this back i 2013 with Paragon guitars and he had no health issues. This is how he rolls.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CadillacBob said:


> Hi guys I just wanted to let you know what my experience has been in the last couple of months with VGF and Rob.
> I took my acoustic in late March to get it converted from Satin finish to Gloss. Rob said he could do it and said it would be 2 months. I told him that’s too long for me I won’t do it or come back when your not that busy. So anyway he says what timeframe would I feel comfortable with? I sad 4 weeks would be OK. So he told me no problem he would work on it between jobs. I said OK let me know and I will bring it back to get done if your too busy right now. He said no you can leave I will have it done in 4 weeks. Like most of you paid up front and left it.
> Beginning of week 4 I emailed him - silence. Then messaged him on messenger. he answered and said he wanted me to come in and look at it to see if it was OK. Only back was done. I said looks fine he said next week ready. Next week not ready. Said he was busy will be done on May 6. May 5 another message - nothing. May 6 two messages. Finally got back to me said he had Guitars to get done for a show. Hmmm getting frustrated. So he said have to get the clear Pickguard will be done tomorrow. Next day messed up application of Pickguard - next week he will have to get someone to do it for him. Closed Monday so Tuesday message again nothing. Message again and said I will pick up tomorrow see you then. Finally got a reply and said OK tomorrow afternoon. Then ask if I paid. A mix up as I paid up front through my bank. Next day I’m at work said he was leaving @3 pm so left work early. Finally it’s home. Whew. Sorry for the long story but you can see there is a pattern. I was lucky enough I’m close enough to go in to his shop.
> I do want to note that Rob did what I expected and he was always nice as was all the guys there. He showed me around the shop and told me he had 80 guitars to do. I believe he has taken on too much and just ends up trying to juggle the work. For most probably they would hope he would just say sorry I can’t do it right now.
> ...


This has a lot of signs of a business about to go bankrupt, taking money up front to make payroll/bills and racing against the clock as customer service and quality can deteriorate. If yes, next on the way down could be layoffs, if he has staff. 

Careful.


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

I just want my strat back.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

dacallander said:


> I just want my strat back.


That is a harsh tale. Guitars are something we all get attached to and then to lose one for such a period on something that you had to place trust in which like you say in the community somehow seems to flow freely. I feel for people and their situation but at the end of the day business is just that. 

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## dacallander (8 mo ago)

Thanks. It was my main guitar for 30years. I feel like im a good judge of character. Rob deceived me. I may never see my strat again but if you are someone considering using Vancouver Guitar Finishing ....DONT!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

dacallander said:


> Thanks. It was my main guitar for 30years. I feel like im a good judge of character. Rob deceived me. I may never see my strat again but if you are someone considering using Vancouver Guitar Finishing ....DONT!


You will get your guitar back man. I'll send the good vibes (Disclaimer - Said good vibes will actually not help anything at all but are a sentiment offered as I have nothing tangible to give)


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

keto said:


> This has a lot of signs of a business about to go bankrupt, taking money up front to make payroll/bills and racing against the clock as customer service and quality can deteriorate. If yes, next on the way down could be layoffs, if he has staff.
> 
> Careful.


As far as I know, he is just by himself, maybe one other partner. And as I said before, it is quite common in this industry(guitar finishing) for the business to ask at least half if not all payment prior to work commencing.

The lack of communication however is not.


----------



## CadillacBob (8 mo ago)

When I was in there there were a few guys working. I’m not sure if they work for VGF or not.
John Regehr his partner was there every time I went in, and I talked to him because he worked at Larrivee before.

I think honesty and good customer service will get you a long way, but as I said there is a pattern here so I would also not recommend them. To me the non contact was the worst part they never pick up the phone as well, just goes to answering service.

I have had work done on my guitars by Paul Iverson, Ewert Guitars and Bone Rattle and never had any issues with delays or bad customer service.


----------



## CadillacBob (8 mo ago)

Update,
So yesterday evening Rob called me, he said he was reading my post. I won’t get into too much about the conversation, but mainly he was just concerned about what people were saying. To me this shows he cares about his Buisness and customers. I can understand where he’s coming from as he mentioned he’s working hard to catch up from the backlog and do everyone a good job. In the recent past, as mentioned by others, he’s had a tough go lately. I always said he’s a nice guy and willing to talk to you. As I said the job he did was what I expected. The only thing I mentioned to him was I would rather him say he was too busy or couldn’t do it right away rather than the delay. 
I would hope this clears up some points for the guys who still don’t have their guitars done yet.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Sdintino (7 mo ago)

Robs had my strat since June 29th 2021. Was meant to be done by August, then October 2021, no response from Rob since. Disappointing to hear people who have taken their guitar in after me being quoted "a few months" when he's had mine for nearly a year with no new eta


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

So I got my guitar back yesterday. It was the second time, actually. 

First I got the guitar disassembled with missing parts, then after talking with Rob he agreed to have it put together. I thought I had asked for the guitar to arrive assembled but that wasn't written down in the bill, at that point I couldn't recall whether that's what we had agreed on. I offered to pay for whatever labor he incurred but in the end he assembled the guitar and got a third party tech involved to solder the electronics with no additional charge to myself. He then drove to my home to personally deliver the guitar.

The actual finishing job? Honestly, I don't know how it could have been better. My ask was to copy a limited Music Man finish with a headstock decal replacement, and the job was done to sincere perfection. It's like one of my dream guitars suddenly sprung to life. In that respect I would recommend Rob over and over and over.

The wait in itself, frankly, was tolerable. One year to get something like this right, that's not a big deal and had I known this ahead of time I still would've put up my guitar for the refinish. Rob was also very responsive around delivery and willing to make any necessary amends.

The communication was very lacking and laborious, however, and while it was attributed in part to difficult circumstances Rob unexpectedly faced reading posts from you guys facing radio silence as of now is just not good. While I have others guitars I was playing and I was local to Rob I was still concerned over whether the job would actually get done.

So yeah, 10/10 job in the end and very appreciative of the last minute customer service but the wait would've been much better with good communication, even if it meant setting faraway timelines. I'm sure you guys who are still waiting will get a fantastic job in the end.


----------



## CadillacBob (8 mo ago)

Wucan said:


> So I got my guitar back yesterday. It was the second time, actually.
> 
> First I got the guitar disassembled with missing parts, then after talking with Rob he agreed to have it put together. I thought I had asked for the guitar to arrive assembled but that wasn't written down in the bill, at that point I couldn't recall whether that's what we had agreed on. I offered to pay for whatever labor he incurred but in the end he assembled the guitar and got a third party tech involved to solder the electronics with no additional charge to myself. He then drove to my home to personally deliver the guitar.
> 
> ...


I‘m happy you got your guitar back, it looks fantastic! Enjoy playing it.


----------



## jaydubz (Jan 17, 2021)

Does anyone have any recent experience? I was quoted 8 weeks but still a bit hesitant because I'm not sure if I feel comfortable potentially leaving my guitar with them for a year.

And does anyone have other recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

They seem to be back to normal operations.

There’s not really any one else in Canada at their level.

There is strings refinishing in bowmanville - I have never seen any of his work in person but on Instagram his finishes look great.
I don’t know if he offers nitro.








Strings Refinishing (@stringsrefinishing) • Instagram photos and videos


518 Followers, 93 Following, 71 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Strings Refinishing (@stringsrefinishing)




www.instagram.com





Nathan


----------

